# Best PS3 co-op games?



## randybishop (Sep 10, 2014)

My friend got a PS3 recently and we were looking for great co-op games.
Ideas?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2014)

Borderlands 2, Warriors Orochi 3, Dead Island or it's sequel, Resident Evil 5, Dragon's Crown and I think Far Cry 3 has Co-op too. You can get most of the games I listed for under $20. You might also try the Saint's Row and GTA games.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Sep 16, 2014)

Dragon's Crown is awesome for co-op. Resdient Evil 5 & 6 are ok (5 is better IMO), most of the Lego games are co-op, Army of Two franchise is some fun "bro op" gameplay.


----------



## theking2202004 (Sep 29, 2014)

dead island and dead island riptide, diablo 3 is pretty tight


----------



## mewk69 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeh *Dead Island *was good fun, played the entire campaign in co-op... It's a bit rinse n repeat, but it holds you. Some of the sections are a bit tiresome too, and the difficulty wavers all over the place. But there's endless loot, some great weapons, a nice ability to play to your style... oh yeah, and a freaking ludicrous and awfully acted storyline... Still, i'm gonna pick up Riptide for the festive season, looks like more of the same with a touch of polish.

Keeping to the zombie thread, *Dead Rising II* lets you drop in on a friends game... so you can pretty much play the entire campaign co-op too... it's a laugh and well worth a shot.

Tried *Resident Evil 5*, but it's a bit like playing a PS2 game with slightly nicer gfx... It works, but I got bored pretty fast... My mate is a bigtime RE4 fan tho and managed to deal with its issues and overall enjoyed it.
*
Dead Space 3* features full campaign co-op... It's pretty much RE4 in space, lovely gfx, pretty intense and relentless... haven't finished it yet, but so far so good.
*
Farcry 3* is a great game, awesome open world, loads of choices and some crafting... _*Problem is the 'co-op' is a bunch of shitty linear missions*_ that bare NO resemblance to the game. Avoid for multiplayer at all costs.
*
Portal 2* is desperately short, but the co-op storyline is just beautiful. Really has you working at it, it's not half as hardcore as the original game... but it's bloody good fun. Tho if one of you loves Portal and the other doesn't get it... I'd skip it, as you just end up sitting there wishing they could see the blindingly obvious.
*
Inversion* - full campaign co-op, but runs badly, shitty gameplay... we made it in a couple sessions then gave up.

*Fear 3 *has full campaign co-op I'm pretty sure, but haven't gotten around to trying it yet... I had a quick bash at the single player... seems okay, pretty average graphics tho.

Out of the bunch... I'd say I've had the most fun with Dead Island, although it's a game with many many faults... But with a mate on voicechat it becomes pretty good fun... And you gotta love the Michael Jackson dance the 'Thugs' do when they get electrocuted.

mewk


----------



## entertainer1224 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dead island is great. So are the borderlands games and destiny. Army of one is an alright co-op choice also. My gamertag is entertainer1224 send me a friend request if you want.


----------



## butsack (Oct 28, 2014)

Lego marvel superheros!


----------



## entertainer1224 (Oct 28, 2014)

butsack said:


> Lego marvel superheros!


How could I forget Lego marvel!!! My kid loves that game.


----------



## chadster152 (Oct 30, 2014)

If you're into online games, check out GTA 5 Online and Last of Us.


----------



## Taladizzle (Nov 11, 2014)

http://www.ign.com/games/army-of-two/ps3-825893

Army of Two has some decent titles, usually pretty cheap used, and nice campaign co-op split screen play.


----------



## Cloud The Wizard (Nov 15, 2014)

DEFINITELY LITTLE BIG PLANET!
Such a beautiful and good feeling game.


----------



## Love1Fear (Nov 20, 2014)

you can get dead island and riptide on plat station store for like $10 great deal


----------



## Love1Fear (Nov 20, 2014)

Call of duty Ghosts co-op mode 4player Extinction is fun u can upgrade ammo guns attachments , i play lots ,its cool too


----------



## AquariusPanta (Dec 4, 2014)

Counter Strike: Global Offense

Killzone 3

^Best online multiplayer games (excluding BF) but no co-op. If you want good co-op, opt for an older generation gaming system; perhaps a nintendo 64?


----------

